# Use of plastisol transfers



## SpacemanFL (Jul 1, 2005)

I am looking into using plastisol transfers to start my business. I am curious as to any experience or opinions on this type of transfer. What are the good and bad things that you found with them. Because of my design, just a logo and one or two lies of text, I will be able to complete 8 shirts with every 3 sheets of transfers I buy. 

Are there limtations on the type of material you can use, 100% or 50/50?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Pasticol transfers are great. You can put them on 50/50 on 100% cotton. They last a long time and look great too.


----------



## kilerb (Jul 26, 2005)

Is this easy to do? I've always used Opaque transfer paper and an inkjet printer. What materials are necessary to make these transfers?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Plasticol transfers are made by screen printing plasticol ink (which is made of pvc) onto a piece of wax type paper (which you can buy from screen printing suppliers). If you can screen print however, youd be best suited to print right onto the shirt. You can buy plasticol transfers from first-edition.com or silvermountaingraphics.com (at least, those are the two cheapest).


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

jdr8271 said:


> Plasticol transfers are made by screen printing plasticol ink (which is made of pvc) onto a piece of wax type paper (which you can buy from screen printing suppliers). If you can screen print however, youd be best suited to print right onto the shirt. You can buy plasticol transfers from first-edition.com or silvermountaingraphics.com (at least, those are the two cheapest).


I wish to print my own plastisol transfers. What equipment/printer do I need? I know it's screenprinting onto a heat transfer paper but is it possible to print your designs from a printer onto heat transfer papers rather than having to buy a screenprinting machine?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> but is it possible to print your designs from a printer onto heat transfer papers rather than having to buy a screenprinting machine?


No, it has to be done with screen printing equipment. Not any type of desktop printer.


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

You could print transfers from your inkjet or laser printer onto special transfer paper, but not using plastisol ink. There are lots of threads about how to do this, the best paper to use for your printer etc. on this forum, if you use the 'search' bar at the top of this page you will likely have hours of reading material at your fingertips


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Steph said:


> You could print transfers from your inkjet or laser printer onto special transfer paper, but not using plastisol ink. There are lots of threads about how to do this, the best paper to use for your printer etc. on this forum, if you use the 'search' bar at the top of this page you will likely have hours of reading material at your fingertips


Just to be clear, the transfers you print from your home computer or desktop printer won't be *plastisol* transfers as referenced in this thread 

The quality of the two types of transfers (done from a home printer and done from a screen printer that can do plastisol transfers) is completely different.


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ Thanks for rephrasing Rodney - I guess I wasn't too clear


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Just to be clear, the transfers you print from your home computer or desktop printer won't be *plastisol* transfers as referenced in this thread
> 
> The quality of the two types of transfers (done from a home printer and done from a screen printer that can do plastisol transfers) is completely different.


Thanks Rodney! I've hit another dead-end yet again  Back to the drawing board I guess 

I'll give a million $$ to whoever comes with a printing method which is similar to plastisol transfers but you CAN use a desktop printer (laser or inkjet)...just kidding! Hope this would be possible very soon coz that's the way to go for me  

Thanks anyhow for your input Rodney and Steph!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'll give a million $$ to whoever comes with a printing method which is similar to plastisol transfers but you CAN use a desktop printer (laser or inkjet)...just kidding! Hope this would be possible very soon coz that's the way to go for me


So I guess none of the DTG machines impressed you at the show? 

That's pretty much what they are. A big desktop printer that prints right on a t-shirt of any color  But with the maintenance sometimes required, it might be risky with you being so far away from the main support channels.


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

Rodney said:


> So I guess none of the DTG machines impressed you at the show?
> 
> That's pretty much what they are. A big desktop printer that prints right on a t-shirt of any color  But with the maintenance sometimes required, it might be risky with you being so far away from the main support channels.


Oh they were impressive alright (and so were their price tags ). Nahhh...I don't think I'll go that way as you said due to the maintenance issue amongst other cons I can envisage for myself. Soooooo....I'm back to my old friend the VersaCAMM again ...but my options still remain open for something that MIGHT tickle a fancy for me as I'm giving it a while longer before committing to the Versacamm. CHEERS!


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

Just a quick question Rodney - what's your view on doing heat transfers using an Epson printer/cutter? Sorry I know this isn't the right thread to ask this but thought I'd spill it out whilst we're on here coz it's a burning question for me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mikiafu said:


> Just a quick question Rodney - what's your view on doing heat transfers using an Epson printer/cutter? Sorry I know this isn't the right thread to ask this but thought I'd spill it out whilst we're on here coz it's a burning question for me.


I assume you're talking about an *inkjet* transfer that is first printed on transfer paper (like JPSS) with an epson printer and then contour cut with a vinyl cutter? 

If so, my _personal_ opinion is that I *personally* wouldn't sell t-shirts printed with an inkjet transfer to an end customer. The quality isn't what I would want t give to my customers.

However, that being said, people *do* sell t-shirts and other items printed those those type transfers every day and have repeat customers. It seems it can fit a certain market (personalized, photographic, low quantity, gift type items). Some customers love them, some will hate them.

If you already have the epson printer and a cutter that can do contour cuts, then it could be worth it to you to get some samples sent to you for you to test, wash, and see if it meets your own personal quality standards.


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

Rodney said:


> If so, my _personal_ opinion is that I *personally* wouldn't sell t-shirts printed with an inkjet transfer to an end customer. The quality isn't what I would want t give to my customers.


As always, thank you so much my friend! Yes, quality is supreme and customer satisfaction is vital. Versacamm...here I come


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Order Custom Transfers, along with the Print and Cut You are doing with your Roland, If the numbers are great1 then ordering Custom screen printed transfers might be the answer. If Your want to learn how to screen print your own transfer, call or email US
Regards, David

www.acescreeensupply.com
800-222-3468


----------

